# Welche Steckdosenleiste?



## Shizuki (14. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mir eine neue Steckdosenleiste kaufen und dachte an folgende Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec Überspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 8-fach anthrazit mit Schalter, 1159490936:Amazon.de:Baumarkt , aber leider ist in den Kommentaren von nur Problemen bezüglich der Relais zu lesen. Ist das Problem noch vorhanden und wenn ja welche Alternativen gibt es?

Bei Aldi gibt es ja nächste Woche ja auch eine Steckdosenleiste für nur 13€. Ist etwas bekannt ob das was taugt? Oder lieber gleich auf Marken wie Brennstuhl setzen?


----------



## XyZaaH (14. November 2015)

Ich hab auch eine von Aldi, läuft problemlos. Aber steckdosenleiste ist Steckdosenleiste. Solange da ein Prüfzeichen drauf ist.


----------



## Maqama (14. November 2015)

Ich habe diese:

Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 6-fach anthrazit mit Schalter, 1159540366: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Bin damit zufrieden, soweit man mit einer Steckdosenleiste zufrieden sein kann, funktioniert halt.
Ob der Überspannungsschutz werde ich hoffentlich nie erleben


----------



## XyZaaH (14. November 2015)

Ein Überspannungsschutz bringt eh nicht viel. Falls ein Blitz einschlägt hilft kein Überspannungsschutz mehr.


----------



## MF13 (14. November 2015)

Ich würde eine Master/Slave-Steckdose empfehlen, gerade wenn du mehrere Geräte neben dem PC (Monitore, Drucker...) an dieselbe Steckerleiste anschließt, kannst du einerseits Strom sparen, weil die Monitore und Drucker bei abgeschaltetem PC völlig stromlos sind und nicht nur im stromfressenden Standby, und andererseits ersparst du dir das unter-den-Schreibtisch-kriechen zum Umlegen des Schalters an der Steckerleiste. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass beim Anschalten der Steckerleiste die Sicherung geht, ist auch geringer


----------



## Deathmachine (21. November 2015)

Normale Steckdosenleiste reicht an sich, so lange man nicht gerade die vom Flohmarkt kauft - bei denen besteht zum Teil Kabelbrandgefahr.


----------



## Kamir (30. November 2015)

Ich habe mir die o. g. Leiste (Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec Überspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 8-fach anthrazit mit Schalter, 1159490936: Amazon.de: Baumarkt) vorhin bestellt weil, meine Alte jetzt nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat... Mir ging es in erster Linie darum, dass wenn der Rechner aus ist der Rest auch aus geht. Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass die Leiste zwei Plätze bietet die von dem Master nicht abhängig ist so kann ich den Drucker und eine Schreibtischlampe unabhängig vom Rechner betreiben, bisher hat mich das immer sehr genervt. Der Überspannungsschutz kommt hoffentlich nie zum Einsatz


----------

